# NPD: Revv G4 is better than G3 Fight me!



## Gmork (Jan 24, 2019)

Side by side i can dial them in pretty much exactly. But the g4 has a more dynamic extended range lower fatter lows, higher sizzling highs. Less mids in the noon position and kind of more low mid emphasized. (The g3 was pretty awesome but TOO middy and dark imho) 
the g4 can get more "brutal" for sure. Loving it!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2019)

blah blah post clips so us peasants can listen for ourselves


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 25, 2019)

I dug the g4 more from demos. Would love to try one IRL


----------



## Gmork (Jan 25, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> blah blah post clips so us peasants can listen for ourselves


Tomorrow ill ill record something simple and fast


----------



## Gmork (Jan 25, 2019)

Clips! Just something quick and on the spot so dont be hatin, just be appreciatin


----------



## gunch (Jan 26, 2019)

No man that was sick thank you for the demo 

(Did you get your t2 fixed yet)


----------



## Gmork (Jan 26, 2019)

silverabyss said:


> No man that was sick thank you for the demo
> 
> (Did you get your t2 fixed yet)


Haventgot it back from thetech but he said something smelled fried


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jan 27, 2019)

They both sound great but the G3 is my favorite. It's definitely darker, but the G4 sounds a bit more like other preamp/distortion pedals, while the G3 has a more unique tonality to my ears.

That said, I'm interested in your thoughts on the Powerstage. Does it have enough power for band practice or gigging? How does it compare to your Quilter 201?


----------



## Gmork (Jan 27, 2019)

Tonally the g3 and g4 are the same imho, just kinda EQed differently and the g4 freqs being extended a bit both ways. Different versions of the same tone/characteristics or whatever.

Though i love my quilter the 170 saves practically half the space on my board AND has the post EQ so i dont need an EQ after any gain pedals (not an issue with the modded tightmetals but rockin the g4 atm sooo)
170 is loud as balls! No joke. Obviously X amps are louder bla bla but the 170 is loud enough that if you dont want to hear your drummer AT ALL then no problem lol


----------

